# MythBusters stunt goes bad, damages cars + homes.



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 12, 2011)

Surprised this hasn't happened before.
I hope the investigation doesn't give them too much grief.

Projectile launched from Alameda County firing range during MythBusters stunt damages home, car | abc7news.com


----------



## ShiftKey (Dec 12, 2011)

NM


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 12, 2011)

Good thing no one was hurt. And the fact that no one was hurt makes this pretty cool. If the Mythbusters fired a cannonball at my house, I would be honored. Who else could honestly say "The Mythbusters shot a cannonball through my house!"


----------



## steve1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm guessing whatever they were testing worked then. Myth confirmed.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 12, 2011)

Have the crew sign it. It may add resale value


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Good thing no one was hurt. And the fact that no one was hurt makes this pretty cool. If the Mythbusters fired a cannonball at my house, I would be honored. Who else could honestly say "The Mythbusters shot a cannonball through my house!"


 
I would only say this bc they'd undoubtedly pay for the damages.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 12, 2011)

i need to watch this episode


----------



## leandroab (Dec 13, 2011)

Dude.. I never thought this would happen. They're pretty anal with security. For a good reason.


----------



## Edika (Dec 13, 2011)

From what they said in the report they will not air the episode. I would be very curious what they made that fired a canon ball almost 3300 ft :O


----------



## Michael T (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow


----------



## GazPots (Dec 13, 2011)

So it flew over a hill and rampaged through a house and then out the other side where it buried itself in a car?


That's more scary than epic. No injuries though


----------



## Treeunit212 (Dec 13, 2011)

If I was that homeowner...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 13, 2011)

WTF that's awesome.


----------



## Watty (Dec 14, 2011)

That's pretty cool, though I'm glad no one was hurt; I'd imagine the show might be cancelled in the event that actually did injure someone.

On a side note....I've ALWAYS wanted to have their jobs!


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 14, 2011)

I saw a news report on this. Apparently they must have misjudged the power of the cannonball's projection. They set up a brick wall that was 7 layers deep and they were on a shooting range. I read that they will pay for the damages and any cost towards hotels and things like that. I'd say it was just a 100% accident and a one in a million thing since they test small scale first and should have known what kind of backstop to use. Either way, if no one got hurt and I didn't have to pay for it, I would invite them to shoot a cannonball through my house


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 14, 2011)

If that happened to my house, they wouldn't have to give me a penny...


...just a night alone with Kari Byron and carte blanche to do whatever I wanted with her.

All would be forgiven.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 14, 2011)

DP


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 14, 2011)

Perfect candidate for testing the exploding bra theory

snopes.com: Exploding Brassiere


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they already did that one. The myth was if pirates on a ship ran out of cannonballs, what else could they use. They shot chains, cutlery and I can't remember what else. But it's like what they said in the video, they've used the range over 100 times with no incident and are paying for any/all expenses, so I don't see why they shouldn't be able to carry on without any fuss.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 14, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If that happened to my house, they wouldn't have to give me a penny...
> 
> 
> ...just a night alone with Kari Byron and carte blanche to do whatever I wanted with her.
> ...



Oh god yes


----------

